# MGC Peeled and Protected :)



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi guys

I don't post many details up on DW but I thought you might find this one interesting as I was using the new Orange Peeling pads from CarPro.

Subject : MGC with 3Litre Straight 6 engine 
Colour : Green
Service : Exterior Detail, Orange Peel reduction, Paint Correction, Soft Top treatment, Wheel & Wheel Well detailing, Chrome Polishing, Interior Detail.
Coating : CQuartz Finest
Products used: Maxolen Shampoo, CarPro TarX, CarPro Mild Clay, Ceriglass on Plexiglass Windows, Maxolen Super APC, Brilliant Metal Polish #2, CarPro PERL dressing on tyres. Maxolen Fabric Protector.
Polishing process : FLEX Rotary 602VR & Orbital-Rotary XC3401VRG with CarPro Fixer Polish. CarPro Pads used : Denim Orange Peeling Pad, Velvet Orange Peeling Pad, Wool-Microfibre blend cool-pad, Wool Pad, Orange polishing ring-pad, Black finishing ring-pad.

The car came in initially for a straightforward intensive paint correction and overall detail, but when I got the car under the lights in the workshop I could see that although a simple paint correction will get rid of the heavy wash-damage, the reflection will still be muted and very under-stated because of the heavy orange peel all over the car.

The car had been delivered in on a trailer, so when I spoke to the client confirming safe delivery I mentioned the state of the paint finish and that if I had my way, the whole car should get be treated to get rid of the OP. So he let me have my way!

I don't have any before pictures as I didn't have the camera handy at wash & prep time, so its straight into the correction shots. I didn't go too far with the 50/50 shots as I don't like them. If you go heavy, you can risk etching a line into the paint where the tape is during heavy correction










Progressing on the paint with the CarPro Denim Pad and Fixer Polish, I could see the surface levelling very nicely.










You can see the difference in this next photo if you look at the tube-light reflection at the top.










I'm going to cheat here by almost going straight to the after shots but here is a before and after shot of the paint surface to demonstrate the difference that the process makes.

BEFORE










and AFTER










Here's the result of three days work on the car. The sealant used is the superb CQuartz Finest. 



















Soft top cleaned and sealed with Maxolen Fabric Protector (a little water for beading!)



































































































































































Here's a shot or two of the engine bay detailed. I did a wee bit of cleaning, detgreasing, metal sanding and polishing in there, ....



















Thanks for looking at this. 
Thanks.

Brian


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing that Brian! Very interested in reading more about the Orange Peel pads!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing work!
i orded the demin/velvet/wool/finishing foam myself,
cant wait to give them a go.
maybe in some cases they can replace wetsanding..


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice car, in my youth the local Police force in Noth London/Hertfordshie used to use the MGC as patrol cars. Not very good handling cars (heavy 3 Litre engine) and they wrote all three cars off quite quickly


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Brian :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Mint, those wheels must be a nightmare to clean!!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome! Stunning car!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

tictap said:


> Mint, those wheels must be a nightmare to clean!!


My fingers now bend sideways and backwards!! LOL. I used the Tornador and Steam Cleaner to assist but the fingers bore the brunt of it!

The nice thing about using the peeling pads instead of sanding is that you aren't chasing sanding marks down into the paint, so you just stop when you are happy with the finish. They can indeed replace sandpaper in a lot of situations and make the process a little faster - but as usual, it depends on the paint itself.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Beauty of a job there Brian, well done


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great Job!
Do you know where I can get the denim pads online preferably with shipping to Malta?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great transformation on the orange peel and a stunning classic! 

Very well done! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Impressive for pad use only and no sandpaper  Did You check removal rates with PTG after peel removal ? Also, will this work with other polishes than Fixer ?


----------



## WRC 98 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fantastic job Brian!!! I've seen you have used almost all CarPro pads(only red polishing ring pad is missing). Can you please confirm if all pads were used in all panels, how many passes, speed and which flex have you used with each pad to get that great finish ?
About pads, we like both Wool-Microfibre blend cool-pad and Wool Pad, but we haven't tested them enough to really know which cut the most and when we should use one or another, have you ?
We haven't used cq finest on wheels yet, but we used new cq dlux and it is great on wheels.
For pre-polish step we are using IX soap gel and soft CarPro clay for paints not so contaminated and even in dark colours they do not shade/matte the paint, and when paint is too contaminated we use IX, leave react 5 min and then we use medium CarPro clay with the help of some spray watter and the result is amazing and takes very few time.
Thanks


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

evotuning said:


> Impressive for pad use only and no sandpaper  Did You check removal rates with PTG after peel removal ? Also, will this work with other polishes than Fixer ?


I was checking diligently to begin with, but the paint was actually so thick on this one that I was happy with the progress rate with the denim and velvet pads. It was nice patient to work on.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

WRC 98 said:


> Fantastic job Brian!!! I've seen you have used almost all CarPro pads(only red polishing ring pad is missing). Can you please confirm if all pads were used in all panels, how many passes, speed and which flex have you used with each pad to get that great finish ?
> About pads, we like both Wool-Microfibre blend cool-pad and Wool Pad, but we haven't tested them enough to really know which cut the most and when we should use one or another, have you ?
> We haven't used cq finest on wheels yet, but we used new cq dlux and it is great on wheels.
> For pre-polish step we are using IX soap gel and soft CarPro clay for paints not so contaminated and even in dark colours they do not shade/matte the paint, and when paint is too contaminated we use IX, leave react 5 min and then we use medium CarPro clay with the help of some spray watter and the result is amazing and takes very few time.
> Thanks


Hello! Thanks for the comment and question.

Okay, I will take it question by question if it works! 

I didn't use all pads on all panels. The red pad was not required anywhere in the process on this car. Most panels had this process:

Denim pad with Fixer on XC3401 at speed 5, sometimes boosting up to 6 but dropping back again. (A lot of the time this left the surface ready for the tidying with the Orange Pad on XC3401 at speed 6)

On the very curved sections of the car (eg wings, bootlid), I used the Velvet pad on my 602 at 900 to 1100 RPM. (Again, it was ready for Orange pad after this)

There were some deep scratches in the paint, so I used the Wool/MF blend Cool Pad to treat these. The Denim or Velvet pads are a sledge-hammer/walnut method for scratches since they shear across the surface instead of cutting the abrasive down onto it.

The Wool Ring pad was used on lower panels where it curves around under the car. Its a great pad, but works better with the torque of the larger 602 machine than smaller rotaries.

Apart from the finishing process, I never went above speed 1200 on the rotary. 90% of the time it was never above 1100. The XC was used at speed 5 and 6. There was no problem using speed 6 but I think 5 was all that was required just working the paint in a cross-hatch pattern.

The difference between the wool pad and the cool pad is more in how you use them than the variation in cut. The Wool Ring Pad is a great cutting pad but I find that you need to use a bigger machine to get the best from it. It works very well across hard paint.

The Cool Pad is much smaller but because its more aggressive, it can be used on a DA to great effect in small, sensitive situations. But its also great on a rotary at 1100 or 1200. Prime the pad as per the KBM, start off slow and steady with Fixer, then increase the speed to 1100 for very effective polishing.

If I get a car in that needs a lot of cutting in a limited time, I often work the entire panel with the Wool Ring pad on the 602 and if I meet any stubborn deeper mark, I have the Cool Pad on my Flex 3403 for fast work.

I like your decontamination process and use something similar myself. Before the invention of IXSS, I used to use IX soap gel through tornador foam cannon as the clay lubrication agent. It does a fantastic job. 

I hope that helps you... ? Let me know.


----------



## WRC 98 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Brian, thank you so much for your tips and tricks!! But new questions arise :-( 

Don't you prefer the PE 14-2 rather than the XC3401 ??

I'll play some time with the wool and cool pad and will lyk if I find something interesting to mention.

What speed do you recommend for finishing with Orange and Black carpro pads, working with XC and PE ??

It can be a good idea to apply new IXSS with a lancer and mild clay on not so contaminated cars, this will save me time ;-)

Thank you in advance, regards.
Victor


----------



## WRC 98 (Nov 22, 2011)

I mean for the OP pads:

Don't you prefer the PE 14-2 rather than the XC3401 ??


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats an abosuletly gorgeous car. Awesome mate


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Great transformation.

How many Denim pads did You use for the whole car?
Are they durable or do You have to buy a certain amount at once?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

masammut said:


> Great Job!
> Do you know where I can get the denim pads online preferably with shipping to Malta?


"Carcarepassion",amazing store,great guy called jose,i orded all the carpro pads from there.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

WRC 98 said:


> Hi Brian, thank you so much for your tips and tricks!! But new questions arise :-(
> 
> Don't you prefer the PE 14-2 rather than the XC3401 ??
> 
> ...


Victor, sorry for the delay getting back to you. For OP process, I like the XC with the denim pad. I found on rotary that it does generate heat so slow speeds are necessary. You can put the speed right up with the XC though and it won't generate the same heat due to the "throw" of the machine.

I do prefer the rotary with the velvet pad though. 

Finishing with Orange and Black pads is done at about 1100 rpm. If the paint is hard, I go up to 1300 with the black pad.

@Josadler, I was on my second pad when I got the car done. I'd say it has a few panels left in it yet... so you could say 1.5 denim pads.  The XC extends the working life of the OP pads. Rotaries are a bit more intensive but either way, I would purchase at least three at a time to cover myself.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Brilliant job Brian!! Glad I found this thread!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Deffo one I keep coming back to.

The denim n velvet pads look great.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks awesome, well done.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is simply epic


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

How much paint thinkness did it remove on average?

Looks great, an amazing turnaround!

OP is my biggest annoyance!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what well kept car! brilliant work


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

JB052 said:


> Nice car, in my youth the local Police force in Noth London/Hertfordshie used to use the MGC as patrol cars. Not very good handling cars (heavy 3 Litre engine) and they wrote all three cars off quite quickly


thats going back some jb lol


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Brian

The beading on the roof is awesome  can I ask you a quick question.....

What was your process in using the Maxolen Fabric Protector ?

1. Wash
2. Scrub
3. Dry
4. cover with protector

Thanks
Mike


----------

